
Executive exodus: Jamie Dimon and other top CEOs quit Saudi conference - nopacience
https://edition.cnn.com/2018/10/14/business/jamie-dimon-saudi-arabia-future-investment-initiative/index.html
======
olliej
And all it took was the murder of a journalist getting a whole lot of press.
Not decades of persecuting gay people, women, still having slavery, etc, etc.
(Not that SA is unique in that, more just it's important to note that the
"exodus" is only happening now that there is bad PR for the execs involved)

~~~
unixhero
Last straw

